# Cheesecake flavored cake?



## tinaclarke (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking for a recipe for a cheesecake flavored cake. I've tried adding cream cheese to a white cake mix, but it didn't cook right..Maybe too much. Tried Lorann flavor oils also and didn't care for the flavor.  If anyone has a good recipe for a cake that tastes like cheesecake I would be SO happy if you shared!  Also, not sure what kind of icing/filling to go with. I'm thinking cream cheese icing, but is that too much cream cheese if the cake is cheesecake flavored? Maybe a strawberry filling? I'm very new to this baking thing so any help would be apprciated!

Thanks SO much!

 Tina


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cut sugar down and add i box jello brand cheesecake pudding. I use their white choco pudding in my choco chip cookies. Should work


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been working on a cheesecake, but one with a cake-y texture, instead of being creamy. This morning, I finally got one that worked and was moist, but not too moist. I used my regular genoise recipe, but added 11/2 t. vanilla and 1/2 t. lemon extract and 'melted' 8 oz of cream cheese along with the butter (in the microwave), then beat it with a fork. It didn't actually blend with the butter, but broke into tiny bits that could be incorporated evenly throughout the batter.

I dusted my cake with powdered sugar, but am thinking of making it again and drizzling it with some kind of glaze (strawberry, cherry, or raspberry)

Here is the recipe for the genoise, without the changes~

*Genoise*

6 eggs
1 cup sugar
2 t. vanilla or almond extract (or 1 t. of each)
1 cup all-purpose flour
6 T. butter, melted and cooled, but still liquid

Preheat oven to 350. Lightly grease (or spray) an angel food or bundt pan; set aside. Melt the butter in a small saucepan (or in the microwave) and set aside to cool while your prepare the other ingredients.

Beat the eggs in a large mixing bowl, with an electric beater, until they are light and lemon-colored. Add the sugar, 1/4 cup at a time, beating well after each addition.

After all the sugar is in, continue beating until you can dribble some of the mixture from the beater onto the batter in the bowl and it leaves a 'track' that doesn't sink in and disappear.

Add the vanilla and/or almond flavoring. With a wire whisk, gently fold in the flour and, finally, the butter.

Spread mixture into the prepared pan and bake at 350, 30 to 40 minutes, or until cake has begun to pull away from the sides of the pan and the center springs back when you lightly press on it with your finger.

Cool for about 10 minutes, then turn out onto a rack or cake plate.


----------



## musicberry (Aug 2, 2011)

I wanted to make a strawberry cheesecake flavored layer cake for my friend's birthday. After looking all over the internet for answers, this is what I came up with and added myself. I used Martha Stewart's strawberry cupcake recipe (I found any recipe with Jello was too sweet for me), used mostly fresh strawberries (had to use a few frozen sweetened ones when I ran out), and bought a cheesecake to chop up and put inside it kind of like they were chocolate chips. It had a great texture, consistency, and flavor. Here's the adapted recipe. Goodluck !

Cake Ingredients:

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cup cake flour (not self rising)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
8 ounces (2 sticks) unsalted butter, softened
2 1/4 cups sugar
3 large eggs
1 large egg white whipped seperately
1 cup plus two tablespoons buttermilk ( I pureed some strawberries into the milk, but I'm sure this isn't necessary, I was just experimenting)
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 cups finely chopped strawberries
1.5 cup (give or take) chopped frozen cheesecake (I used Sara Lee)
Directions:


Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Sift dry ingredients (both flours/baking powder/salt) in a large bowl. Cream butter and sugar with a mixer until light and fluffy. Add eggs to butter mixture, 1 at a time, beating after each addition.

Reduce speed to low. Mix any remaining wet ingredients( milk and vanilla) in a bowl if needed. Add dry ingredients to butter mixture in 3 additions, alternating with wet ingredients and ending with dry. Fold in whipped egg white. Divide batter into two 9" cake pans.

Bake cake 45 minutes to an hour. ( Mine was poofing in the middle, so I turned the oven down and it took an hour). Let cool in tins on wire racks.
Cheesecake Frosting:

1

package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened

1/4

cup butter or margarine, softened

2

to 3 teaspoons milk

1

teaspoon vanilla

4

cups powdered sugar

Beat all the ingredients together and then frost the cake. Don't forget to refrigerate it. Enjoy !


----------

